# Objektorientiert in VBA



## dable (2. März 2007)

Hallo,

kann man in VBA keine Objekte oder Klassen erstellen?

class clsPerson
    Dim Name As String
    .
    .
    .
end class

So eine Klassendefinition scheint in VBA micht möglich zu sein


----------



## dable (2. März 2007)

ok, habe es selbst rausgefunden
Wen es interessiert:
man muss Klassenmodule für jede Klasse erstellen
http://www.online-excel.de/excel/singsel_vba.php?f=50
hier ein schönes Tutorial dazu


----------

